# Selling Grandpa's cameras!



## Proteus617 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been wondering about this for a while now.  There are other classic camera boards that are much more active than this (photo.net for e.g.).  All the "how much are these worth" seem to end up here.  There must be a large greased funnel somewhere on the Google servers directing everyone away from the "searched closed auctions" button on ebay.


----------



## compur (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know but this guy charges $5-$12 per camera for this service.


----------

